

Ask HN: hosted service for building dashboards? - agaton

We're looking for a tool to build a dashboard that can collect and present different types of data (sales numbers, technical numbers, uptime, indexed  pages in google or anything else) for internal use.<p>If it's hosted and user-friendly would be a +. This is definitely something a startup like ours can pay some money for. A startup opportunity, if any of you don't have a kick-ass solution out there somewhere already!
======
aymeric
I went through the same question myself a few weeks ago.

I was first searching in "Online Reporting" solutions, then I realized that
maybe Google Analytics could cover most of the data I wanted to display in my
dashboard if I used events correctly.

Unfortunately Google Analytics doesn't allow you to have a custom dashboard.
So I started looking at third party solutions that use Google Analytics.

Could find anything that suited me enough and I developed my own dashboard
that shows Sales (with diff from last week), New Users (with diffs) and a few
more KPIs. (It also shows stats on the trending searches on my website).

Anyway, I allow anyone who is working on a elegant solution for startup
dashboards to contact me, I will gladly answer any questions and serve as a
guinea pig.

Cheers.

~~~
megamark16
I'd love to pick your brain about your specific requirements for a solution.
Would you mind shooting me an email if you're willing to chat about it?
Thanks!

------
megamark16
Please shoot me an email if you'd like to discuss a possible solution. I don't
know if what I'm working on would be a perfect fit, but I'm in a good position
to pivot if there is a real need and my project can be modified to fill it
well.

megamark16/gmail

------
revorad
We are building an online data visualization tool, which may be of interest to
you. Email me at hrishi@prettygraph.com if you would like to discuss a
solution.

------
cjkihlbom
We are working on something similar to this. Keep your eye on
<http://sanityapp.com>.

------
nudge
I don't know of one myself but it is a great idea.

How would you have an external app access your private sales numbers?

~~~
agaton
Since we already use salesforce.com for sales numbers, which is an external
app, that wouldn't be a problem =)

~~~
percept
Have you checked Salesforce's third-party add-ons?

[Though I'd rather see somebody on HN succeeding with this--we don't harness
our collective power here as much as we could.]

